# What's Your Favorite Way of Preparing Potatoes



## mish (Oct 19, 2005)

Mashed
Baked
Fried (French Fries, Home Fries, Hashbrowns)
Casserole (Scalloped, Au Gratin)
Stuffed
Gnocchi/Dumplings/Pancakes
Soup (Vichyssoise, etc.)
Potato Salad
Loaded (Baby, gimme some skins)
Mr. Potato Head/Other


----------



## licia (Oct 19, 2005)

All except Mr Potato head.  I must be part Irish.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 19, 2005)

I like potaoes any way, but, loaded with sour cream, bacon, cheese, chives, etc. is my favorite.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 19, 2005)

mashed, with gravy.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 19, 2005)

I love a good baked potato... with butter,salt and lots of bacon bits.  I love the skins to be semi-hard and crunchy.

But my all time favorite are potatoes roasted with a leg of lamb so that the lamb juices get sucked up inside... then I sprinkle them with olive oil, lemon juice, salt, pepper and a little bit of Orengano.


----------



## mish (Oct 19, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I love a good baked potato... with butter,salt and lots of bacon bits. I love the skins to be semi-hard and crunchy.
> 
> But my all time favorite are potatoes roasted with a leg of lamb so that the lamb juices get sucked up inside... then I sprinkle them with olive oil, lemon juice, salt, pepper and a little bit of Orengano.


 
You're killing me, pds    When is dinner?  Low carb diet - forget it.  And I love those little red potatoes with herbs, garlic & evoo - or hollowed out and stuffed with pesto, etc., etc., etc.   Yummy.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 19, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> You're killing me, pds  When is dinner? Low carb diet - forget it. And I love those little red potatoes with herbs, garlic & evoo - or hollowed out and stuffed with pesto, etc., etc., etc.   Yummy.



I have one leg of lamb left in the freezer. 
Dinner will be served as soon as we get home from
Mexico.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 19, 2005)

We love potatoes in many ways, mashed with parmigiano, gnocchi, pierogies, boxties, different kinds of potato pancakes, sautèed with garlic, bell pepper and onion, salad, variations of casserole/au gratin etc...  but the one we make most often is oven roasted with evoo, rosemary and salt.  Delicious with so many things!!


----------



## Zereh (Oct 19, 2005)

Baby potatoes, halved, roasted with EVOO, salt, fresh thyme and garlic until the outside is slightly crunchy. Sprinkle lightly with fresh parmesan when done. mmmmm I could eat them every night.

Baked with a crispy skin with some Hidden Valley (the mix with buttermilk and mayo, not the bottled stuff).

Lightly mashed (more mushed, with some chunks) with horseradish. Hold the gravey.

Diced and "fried" with onion and peppers and mushrooms or whatever else is handy. Add a scrambled egg to the mix for bonus points!

Once in blue moon au gratin (love it, just not a healthy way for me to eat very often!)

And in soups. Vichyssoise is my favorite; simple and classic. I'm not a huge chowder fan, but I will eat it if there's no bacon.  Back when I was a carnivore I used to like a German soup named Knefla(sp?) soup which had little dumplings and potatoes and bacon. I make a "tortilla" soup where I skip the chicken and add potatoes instead; and fancy it up with all of the goodies on top. My favorite Minestrone soup has potatoes in it as well.


Z


----------



## ironchef (Oct 19, 2005)

Roasted or Grilled wasn't included in the choices so I voted for fried.


----------



## middie (Oct 19, 2005)

give me mashed any day !!!!!


----------



## gwkr36a (Oct 19, 2005)

My favorite are santa anna potaoes


----------



## Dina (Oct 19, 2005)

My favorite is mashed/baked potatoes.  I scrub the potatoes-Russett baking potatoes(about 6 medium sized), slice them in four pieces each (with the skin on), cook in water until fork tender, add 1/4 cup margarine or butter, 1/2 cup sour cream, bacon bits, 1 cup cheddar cheese, 1/2 cup chives, salt and pepper, to taste.  (I sometimes add bits of cooked brocolli to my serving.)  Give them a toss to mix all ingredients and mash them to your liking.  I like to leave mine chunky so they are more like baked potatoes.  You can always add more or less of the ingredients, depending on how saturated with fat you want them.  You can go with light margarine and sour cream too.  Enjoy!

Dina


----------



## mish (Oct 19, 2005)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Roasted or Grilled wasn't included in the choices so I voted for fried.


 
Oops.  One of my favorites too.  Had a few Blonde moments on this one.


----------



## callie (Oct 19, 2005)

I LOVE potatoes any which way  

No Atkins diet here...I couldn't handle it!!!  Gotta have my taters, pasta and bread!


----------



## luvs (Oct 19, 2005)

i love all potatoes! they're so versatile and so delicious. i like purple ones the best, just cause they're cute.


----------



## htc (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm not a huge potato fan so I went with Mr. Potato Head.  I like potatoes, but don't have a preference to how it's prepared.


----------



## ebookstrader (Oct 20, 2005)

I love SMASH POTATOES


----------



## thumpershere2 (Oct 20, 2005)

We like potatoes anyway but if I had to pick one it would be mashed.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 20, 2005)

Mashed, gnocchi, roasted, baked and duchess potatoes top my spud list  That said a really fab potato based soup like leek and potato is hard to beat when you are chilled to the bone! Cool post Mish!

(I used to play with Mr & Mrs Potato Head all the time as a child, and I always had to resist the urge to put them in the Easy Bake Oven  - lol, just kidding!)


----------



## callie (Oct 20, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> (I used to play with Mr & Mrs Potato Head all the time as a child, and I always had to resist the urge to put them in the Easy Bake Oven  - lol, just kidding!)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 20, 2005)

My very favorite is Colcannon. My second favorite is any other way that's not burned or scorched.


----------



## SquishSquash (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi everyone.... 

I'm new here..... I like mashed potatoes with Chives


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 20, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> My very favorite is Colcannon. My second favorite is any other way that's not burned or scorched.


 
Or rumbledethumps?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 20, 2005)

all of the above.

Oh, yes.


----------



## Lugaru (Oct 20, 2005)

Shredded and fried. Mmm...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 20, 2005)

Mashed with gravy, or:

Sour Cream Mashed Potatoes

Peel and boil potatoes until cooked through
Mash with sour cream (enough to make them moist throughout) and chives 
Put in a greased (PAM works fine) casserole and bake until heated through, about 20 minutes.

So good you won't believe it!

 Barbara


----------



## Shunka (Oct 20, 2005)

I love spuds cooked in any and every way!!! Just not burned!!


----------



## Constance (Oct 20, 2005)

Like Paula Dean, If I had to pick just one food to live off of, it would be potatoes. The only time I ate potatoes I didn't like was at a very nice restaurant, where they prepared them with fennel.  Licorice is the only flavor than coffee that I just can't choke down.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 21, 2005)

I hate licorice  but fennel doesn't bother me.  Isn't it funny how our taste buds work?


Z


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 21, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> My very favorite is Colcannon. My second favorite is any other way that's not burned or scorched.


Colcannon is (obviously) very popular in Ireland. I'm not a cabbage fan, so I prefer mine just with leeks. Major lol, to your second favourite way Michael


----------



## mish (Oct 21, 2005)

In the mashed catagory - One of my favorites is a potato carrot whip with sauteed chunks of onions.  Prepare potatoes and carrots and mash together.  Add sauteed onion chunks. I also like mashed potatoes with green peas and cold sour cream on top.


----------



## Constance (Oct 21, 2005)

Mish, the way my mom got me to eat peas when I was little was by making a "bird's nest" out of the mashed potatoes, and spooning the peas in the center like little green eggs. I still love my potatoes that way.


----------



## mish (Oct 21, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Mish, the way my mom got me to eat peas when I was little was by making a "bird's nest" out of the mashed potatoes, and spooning the peas in the center like little green eggs. I still love my potatoes that way.


 
Constance, if you like sour cream, try adding a cold dollop on top and some pearl onions with the peas. Real comfort food!


----------



## Gerrycooks (Oct 21, 2005)

*Twice baked potatoes*

Doesn't anyone remember twice baked potatoes? They are my favorite served with prime rib. don't forget to add the garlic and cheese to the whipped potaotes.
I alos like oven roasted red skins with garlic, olive oil, rosemary and grated Parmesan.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 21, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Mish, the way my mom got me to eat peas when I was little was by making a "bird's nest" out of the mashed potatoes, and spooning the peas in the center like little green eggs. I still love my potatoes that way.


I love to put hot creamed corn or creamed peas on my mashed potatoes, just like gravy.  With regular corn or peas, I will get a fork-full of potatoes and press it into the corn or peas and eat them together.

 Barbara


----------



## MJ (Oct 21, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> With regular corn or peas, I will get a fork-full of potatoes and press it into the corn or peas and eat them together.
> 
> Barbara


Thats the only way to eat mashed potatoes! I love that procedure.


----------



## middie (Oct 21, 2005)

heyyyyyyyy i do that too barbara and mj !!!!!!!
here i thought i was the only one lol


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 22, 2005)

Isn't there something in some "culinary" handbook somewhere that says you're _supposed_ to mix the other veges on you plate with your mashed potatoes? You put peas or corn on my plate with some mashed and they are going to get mixed together!


----------



## Shellygloo (Oct 22, 2005)

*hash browns*

One of my favorites is making hash browns with onions.  The rule is, always bake a couple of extra potatoes for a delicious breakfast or supper side dish the next day.  Here is the method for perfect shredded hash browns:

Perfect and easy Hash Browns, one serving:

1 large leftover baked potato (that's been refrigerated overnight).  
1/2 medium onion, chopped or thinly sliced (optional)
oil
salt & pepper

Heat a small 6-8 inch frying pan with your choice of oil.  If you're using cast iron, heat the pan first, and then add oil just before the potatoes.  It should be hot and sizzle with a drip of water.  I use the "3" setting on my electric stove.  

While that's heating, grate your potato into a bowl, using a large or small grate surface--your choice.  No need to peel the potato first.  Lightly mix in the onion, if desired.

Put potato mixture in the hot pan, and press down firmly with a spatula.  Drizzle a little more oil over the top of it and press down again.

Turn this only one time, when it is quite brown on the bottom, keeping it in one piece, which shouldn't be hard if the methods above are followed.  When both sides are browned, slide onto a plate and enjoy!

Shelly in Ohio


----------



## Corinne (Oct 22, 2005)

OK - the question was: what's your favorite way to PREPARE potatoes. I choose Baked out of pure laziness. If the question had been, what's your favorite way to EAT potatoes, my answer would have been different.  I love scalloped & au gratin potatoes & mashed potatoes. I don't necessarily love the work that's involved in making them!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 22, 2005)

Gerrycooks said:
			
		

> Doesn't anyone remember twice baked potatoes? They are my favorite served with prime rib. don't forget to add the garlic and cheese to the whipped potaotes.
> I alos like oven roasted red skins with garlic, olive oil, rosemary and grated Parmesan.


Sure do Gerry! I make these every now and again as a special treat! I really like them with oodles of little broccoli pieces and cheese sauce - a TNT that was handed down by my wonderful Grandma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 23, 2005)

*After yesterday's whopping success, and thanx to jkath, now I have to add mojo potatoes (originally of Shakey's pizza parlor) to my favourite spud recipes!!*


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 24, 2005)

Those look great Licia! 

I've never been to Shakey's pizza, it must be an American chain? (Lol, in fact the only other time I've heard of Shakey's was in an episode of South Park ) But I've had mojo potatoes before, and boy are they fantastic! I bet your's tasted way better than the store bought ones though!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey you wouldn't be missing anything if you can make this right at your kitchen, even if you never make it to Shakey's!!  Their pizzas are nothing special to be honest, but the potatoes were the definete star!!  And yes you are right, the batch we made was the best ever mojo's!! 

*Shakey's Mojo Potatoes

*6 large Idaho baking potatoes
2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
2 teaspoons thyme
Salt and pepper
About 1/2 cup milk
Vegetable oil (for frying)

Bake potatoes at 425 degrees F for about 1 hour and 15 minutes. Let cool.

Cut each potato into 6 (1/4-inch) rounds.

Heat oil to 375 degrees F.

Stir together the flour, cayenne, thyme, salt and pepper to taste. Dip each potato wedge into the milk and then dredge thoroughly in the seasoned flour mixture. Deep fry wedges without overcrowding for about 1 1/2 minutes until crisp and golden. Drain on paper towels and serve.


----------

